# Is This Baby Rare?



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello

Does anybody out there not much about this John Barrel chap?

Or maybe even this particular watch.

Your thoughs would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Robert



















Image not available










Image not available

Image not available


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

beson watches ive seen before but this one not 

here is one

http://www.tennants.co.uk/Catalogue/Lots/35938.aspx

the way they speak about him arround different webistes it seem he was retailer

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=57312

and here is one if not yours 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-OLD-JOHN-BARREL-EXAMINED-J-W-BENSON-LONDON-POCKET-WATCH-SWISS-MADE-/170776583424


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

jw benson is the maker , theres plenty info out there

john barrel is either an old retailer or it looks like someone named 'john barrel' has either had his name printed or written /painted it on the dial 

i guess its rare in the sense that it was written for one person (making it a one off dial) , there may be other ppl named john barrel about tho 

*the above ebay link has already failed to sell at that price on at least one occasion


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Cheers fella's

I found one or two pocket watches with this john barrel name onit.

Problem is their is nothing realy out there about this particular individual.

Yes I do know that J.W Benson made this, found plenty ofinfo about that company.

Some nice pieces they make.

And no that ebay link is not the one I posted but it sure as hell look very very similar if not identical.

This is turn gives me an idea of the price.

And if that one on ebay is selling for 150USD.

We can come to the conclusion that no this watch is not rare nor very valuable.

Regards


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

great

i was joking about you posting it on ebay, the ebay one is worse condition

greetings to ireland


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

No worrys, 

Thanks


----------

